# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, octobre...



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du dernier quadrimestre 2005* ​ 


*15 septembre*
*27 octobre*
*17 novembre*
*17 décembre*


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​

La date de principe est le 20 octobre mais en raison de l'organisation de : l'ÆS du Jura des 22 & 23 octobre où un certain nombre d'entre vous comptez aller, je pense qu'il serait judicieux de se décaler 

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Avant, après ?


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Autre chose : la bouffe de décembre...
Réglé , c'est le 17


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *Autre chose : la bouffe de décembre...*
> 
> Initialement, elle est prévue pour le jeudi 15 décembre.
> 
> ...


Tu as besoin que je te donne mon avis ?


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu as besoin que je te donne mon avis ?


Ben voui puisque ces dates te sont en partie destiné  
Samedi


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

C'est loin Décembre.
Octobre, je serais là, c'est presque sur


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin Décembre.


Décembre est peut être loin mais si on veut faire une belle Bouffe de Paris de fin d'année, c'est maintenant qui faut commencer à prévoir 

Et en premier car nous voulons un week-end, doit on choisir vendredi 16 ou le samedi 17 !?

Le choix du vendredi libère le reste du week-end mais le choix de samedi permet d'une part une soirée tardive et, d'autre part, aussi à quelques provinciaux de venir [on est en plein dans les vitrines de Noël illuminées ]  

Plus tôt on fera ce choix, plus tôt on partira en chasse d'un restaurant sympa et original 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Octobre, je serais là, c'est presque sur


Et ?
Que préférerais tu, jeudi 13 ou jeudi 27 octobre  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *Autre chose : la bouffe de décembre...*
> 
> Initialement, elle est prévue pour le jeudi 15 décembre.
> 
> ...



bon ba je ne peux pas venir sur Paris ni le vendredi, ni le samedi .. dommage 

  
Mais à choisir c'est mieux le vendredi soir pour les resto , samedi trop de monde

et pour le mois d'octobre : le 13 je ne peux pas, donc pour moi le 27 mais bon je ne suis pas seule


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Septembre 2005)

moi je serais assez pour l'idée de mettre ça un vendredi ou un samedi... Ne sachant pas ce que je ferai en décembre, mais étant quand même quasiment sur que je ne pourrais pas y être un jeudi, j'aimerai bien pouvoir avoir une bouffe du moins un vendredi soir... Que j'ai le temps de rentrer de Lyon pour me joindre à vous... (Et oui maintenant que je suis lyonnais, ça pose problème...)


----------



## Cillian (25 Septembre 2005)

Si pour Octobre on fait ça le 27, il me restera peut-être encore quelques chocolats achetés l'avant veille à partager. 

Si la bouffe se fait avant tant pis, je viendrai les mains dans les poches.   

Pour Décembre peut importe que se soit le 15, le 16 ou le 17, de toutes façon je les aurai déjà tous mangés.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2005)

*2005
3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*
*Dates du dernier quadrimestre 2005

 Bien entendu, que je viens!... 
* ​ 
*15 septembre       
-Human-Fly
20 octobre
-Human-Fly
17 novembre
-Human-Fly
15 décembre
-Human-Fly*

Mince, les dates ne sont pas encore définitivement fixées... :rateau:
Moi, je n'ai pas encore spécialement de préférences... 
Mais à-priori, il est assez fortement probable que je vienne!...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

oh ben p'têt' que je viendrais, moi


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- 






-





-


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- 






- AntoineD





-


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Alors, le 13 ou le 27 ?


----------



## Freelancer (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
-






- AntoineD





-


----------



## kathy h (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 






- AntoineD


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 






- AntoineD
- maiwen


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 






- AntoineD
- maiwen 





- Taho! : sauf miracle


----------



## Cillian (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)






- AntoineD
- maiwen 





- Taho! : sauf miracle


----------



## Cillian (25 Septembre 2005)

... de toute façon le 13 Octobre je ne suis pas là.


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Ok, on s'oriente sur le 27   

Dites les zenfants, cela vous dirait une choucroute partie  :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ok, on s'oriente sur le 27
> 
> Dites les zenfants, cela vous dirait une choucroute partie  :rateau:



chiche !

Mais ça va coûter une fortune, dans un resto... ?


----------



## FANREM (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ok, on s'oriente sur le 27
> 
> Dites les zenfants, cela vous dirait une choucroute partie  :rateau:



Le 27, c'est sans moi, concert des Dandy Warhols ce soir la. C'est absolument immanquable :love:, et ce malgré que je vous aime beaucoup aussi


----------



## Freelancer (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ok, on s'oriente sur le 27
> 
> Dites les zenfants, cela vous dirait une choucroute partie  :rateau:



Au Trappiste? avec les 150 bières et la terrine de sanglier  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça va coûter une fortune, dans un resto... ?


Pour la bouffe, on a toujours réussi à rester dans des zones raisonnables   
Pour la boisson, chacun pour soi


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Au Trappiste? avec les 150 bières et la terrine de sanglier  :love: :love: :love:


Une choucroute partie on a dit, pas le concours des brasseurs


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une choucroute partie on a dit, pas le concours des brasseurs


Ça va avec...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça va avec...



certes.


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)






- AntoineD
- maiwen 





- Taho! : sauf miracle

*********************************

Sinon, je dois pouvoir vous retrouver un resto sympa qui propose des raclettes et grils...
Et pour 6 menus pris, la bouteille de champ est gratuite...


----------



## Freelancer (26 Septembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ... de toute façon le 13 Octobre je ne suis pas là.



tu te mets en condition pour le salon du chocolat?  :love:


----------



## Cillian (26 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu te mets en condition pour le salon du chocolat?  :love:



L'entrainement, rien ne vaut un bon entrainement afin d'avoir de belles tablettes.  

ce qu'elles me font a l'intérieur se voit de l'extérieur.      :love:


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners






- AntoineD
- maiwen 





- Taho! : sauf miracle

*********************************
Je vous propose un resto Alsacien, Le Bec Rouge dans le 15 ème, j'ai quelqu'un à voir


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - Balooners


Chouette, on va avoir un bizutage


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, on va avoir un bizutage



?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners






- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)





- Taho! : sauf miracle


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ?


J'ai fait une petite modif dans mon post qui devrait te rassurer 


Fab'Fab : on devrait valider la date d'ici vendredi


----------



## fredmac75 (27 Septembre 2005)

*Date d'octobre à déterminer*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)





- Taho! : sauf miracle


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)





- Taho!


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2005)

Compte tenu des 2 bouffes de septembre, de l'ÆS du Jura, des désirs de plusieurs participants et d'autres impératifs, nous avons retenu la date du jeudi 27 octobre 

Maintenant on s'occupe du restau


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)
- Stargazer





- Taho!


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Septembre 2005)

allez la bergère, tu vas pas nous laisser en plan...

Même tous ceux qui réfléchissent... Vous allez pas nous laisser en plan...


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> allez la bergère, tu vas pas nous laisser en plan...
> 
> Même tous ceux qui réfléchissent... Vous allez pas nous laisser en plan...



ben j'ai pas trop de ronds moi en ce moment c'est pas le moment de se la jouer restau alors on verra


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> allez la bergère, tu vas pas nous laisser en plan...


Son 3è prénom, c'est Désiré  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

Je réfléchis toujours avant ..


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Son 3è prénom, c'est Désiré  :rateau:



Tu sais que t'as pas tort c'est le 2è !


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Septembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à golf.

Sinon, pour le resto, les raclette ca vous dit ? parce que j'en ai un pas trop mal...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à golf.
> 
> Sinon, pour le resto, les raclette ca vous dit ? parce que j'en ai un pas trop mal...





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Une choucroute partie on a dit, pas le concours des brasseurs



on vérifie cette semaine pour uns choucroute sympa   

ceci dit, tu peux donner l'adresse pour la raclette: ça servira


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Septembre 2005)

alors c'est là :
Les fondus de la raclette, spécialités savoyardes
209, bld Raspail - 75014 Paris 
Tel: 01 43 27 00 13 

et sinon, menu entré + plat+ dessert pour 21 euro, et quand on vient en groupe, ils offrent une bouteille de champ par 6 formules commandées.


----------



## annamaria (27 Septembre 2005)

Raclette , raclette.... mmmm , bouffe et ordinateurs, voilà un mix dangereux pour la silhouette 
...  :hein:  :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (27 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est là :
> Les fondus de la raclette, spécialités savoyardes
> 209, bld Raspail - 75014 Paris
> Tel: 01 43 27 00 13
> ...


c'est malin, j'ai envie de venir, mais 75 ¤ pour une raclette, ça fait cher ! y'a pas encore de idTGV à Gre


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est là : Les fondus de la raclette, spécialités savoyardes...


C'est bien noté et elle servira certainement


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Raclette , raclette.... mmmm , bouffe et ordinateurs, voilà un mix dangereux pour la silhouette
> ...  :hein:  :rose: :mouais:




On parle rarement ordi !  

Et ceux qui le font on les prive de dessert !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)
- Stargazer





- Taho!


----------



## annamaria (28 Septembre 2005)

Merci Stargazer

j'écris mon nom sur la liste "peut être" mais il ne veut pas de moi... il me dis que le texte est trop court... hhhh 

c'est un message subliminale ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

Parce que tu n'as pas enlevé les balises quote ! 

Je le fais pour toi !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)
- Stargazer
- annamaria





- Taho!


----------



## annamaria (28 Septembre 2005)

J'avais aussi écrit : annamaria (si stargazer viens!), mais tu es sur que je vais me retrouver parmis toutes "ces balises" ( ????)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

Oui c'est simple ... Quand tu vas citer mon post par exemple tu vas voir tout au début 





			
				stargazer a dit:
			
		

> . Tu effaces ça ainsi que tout à la fin du post la balise [ /quote ]. Ainsi quand tu modifies des infos les suivant pourront les reprendre !


----------



## annamaria (28 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est simple ... Quand tu vas citer mon post par exemple tu vas voir tout au début
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu n'as pas enlevé les balises quote !
> 
> Je le fais pour toi !





			
				Petite Annonce a dit:
			
		

> Exceptionnellement à cette bouffe, la bergère donnera des cours de postages et d'éditions sur les forums MacG
> 
> Agenda : octobre 2005 : cours pour les dames et octobre 2025 pour les messieurs


 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je faisais reference "aux balises presentes à la bouffe".... c'est pas grave...
> 
> tu m'expliquera cela le 27 octobre alors ?
> 
> ...



Ah ok j'avais pas compris ! :rose:

Une explication sera sûrement possible le 27, car comme golf le dit j'aime à me faire désirer ... 

  :love:


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> je faisais reference "aux balises presentes à la bouffe".... c'est pas grave...


Y en a pas :affraid:
y un très vieux
un vieux
une Kathy 
une bergère
qq boutonneux
un bricoleur es-portables
...


----------



## annamaria (28 Septembre 2005)

Selon un dictionnaire français-italien, une balise est un "signal marin" ou un "fruit de la canne indique" ....    :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

annamaria a dit:
			
		

> Selon un dictionnaire français-italien, une balise est un "signal marin" ou un "fruit de la canne indique" ....    :mouais:



Ah oui ... Pas étonnant que tu t'y perdes. C'est de notre faute !


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Septembre 2005)

viendez, viendez stargaz... nous pourrons à nouveau prendre sous notre aile notre chere Maïwen...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h ( avec une préférence pour le 27 ) 
- Cillian (pareil que Kathy h)
- El_ChiCo (à condition que ce soit le 27 donc)
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (ça dépend de la date)
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada :style: (oops)
__
6





- Taho!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

Lastra t'as oublié un nom dans la liste des peut-être !


----------



## annamaria (28 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Lastra t'as oublié un nom dans la liste des peut-être !



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2005)

je ne m'inscris pas (ça encombrerait inutilement) mais je penserai fort à vous, chers zami-es


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'inscris pas (ça encombrerait inutilement) mais je penserai fort à vous, chers zami-es



T'inquiète on boira à ta santé ! Et on t'attend pour la prochaine !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2005)

annamaria m'a désigné comme son émissaire pour vous soumettre quelques suggestions pour la bouffe du 27. 
Si possible une salle à l'étage, pour que les convives soient libres de leur mouvements. Afin que tout le monde change de place entre chaque plat. 
 Si possible, le tout dans un restaurant italien. :style:

 Personnellement, je trouve l'idée amusante.


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (c'est le 27, tu viens ou bien ?)
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada :style: (oops)
__
6





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss. indisponibilité absolue. Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## lumai (28 Septembre 2005)

*Jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab (c'est le 27, tu viens ou bien ?)
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada :style: (oops)
- lumai
__
7





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss. indisponibilité absolue. Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
__
9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada 
- lumai
__
7





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos (quelque part entre novossibirsk et pekin à ce moment là  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
__
9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
__
7





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​
La grande richesse de la cuisine alsacienne 
Dans nos gamme de prix habituels  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *jeudi 27 octobre*
> Lieu du RV :
> 
> *L'Alsaco [Winstub]*
> ...



 Cela va me rappeler mes trois années passées à Nancy, soit en Lorraine, et donc avec des traditions culinaires très voisines de celles de l'Alsace!... 




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans nos gamme de prix habituels  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (28 Septembre 2005)

golf !!! Je t'avais dis au Bec Rouge


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> golf !!! Je t'avais dis au Bec Rouge



MacG n'y a plus bonne réputation, désormais


----------



## Balooners (28 Septembre 2005)

Si si justement


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> golf !!! Je t'avais dis au Bec Rouge


Certes, certes mais c'est pas la bouffe qui t'as enthousiasmé au Bec Rouge  :mouais:   

Nous, c'est pour bouffer qu'on se réuni  :rateau: 

D'ailleurs, il n'y a que Mackie et Fab'Fab qui sont autorisés à regarder autre chose que leurs assiettes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes mais c'est pas la bouffe qui t'as enthousiasmé au Bec Rouge  :mouais:
> 
> Nous, c'est pour bouffer qu'on se réuni  :rateau:
> 
> D'ailleurs, il n'y a que Mackie et Fab'Fab qui sont autorisés à regarder autre chose que leurs assiettes



tiens, tiens...  :mouais: 

le Bec Rouge est à 60m de chez moi...  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (28 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, il n'y a que Mackie et Fab'Fab qui sont autorisés à regarder autre chose que leurs assiettes




Bon ben ce que l'on fait, c'est que Mackie regarde Fab'Fab et vice versa et moi je regarde la serveuse   



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le Bec Rouge est à 60m de chez moi...  :rateau:



D'autant plus


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​

La grande richesse de la cuisine alsacienne 

La précision nous est arrivée par mail ce soir :

menu à 20 euros [entrée + plat *ou* plat + dessert] hors boisson​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> hors boisson



pour info: 400 références en vin et 72 alcools blancs différents...  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour info: 400 références en vin et 72 alcools blancs différents...


Zut, t'as oublié de compter les bières  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Zut, t'as oublié de compter les bières  :mouais:  :rateau:



le patron est un ancien légionnaire: va pas falloir l'emm***    :rateau:


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le patron est un ancien légionnaire: va pas falloir l'emm***    :rateau:


Chouette, y vont pas mettre le souk à la prise de commande


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, y vont pas mettre le souk à la prise de commande



pour ta choucroute: saignante ou à point    :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (28 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
__
 9





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi ) 
__
7





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi ) !



en t'organisant, il y aura certainement une âme charitable pour te ramener dans le XVème   

la table vaut le détour...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Septembre 2005)

Si je viens vous pensez pouvoir m'expliquer l'alpha et l'omega de vBulletin ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens vous pensez pouvoir m'expliquer l'alpha et l'omega de vBulletin ?



 Je pense que golf se fera même un plaisir de te donner un cours particulier accéléré.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Septembre 2005)

Euuuuh juste comme ça... Golf tu m'avais pas dit au pot pré-AE qu'une fois sur deux le dîner serait non seulement dans un resto qui changerait mais en plus un autre jour que le jeudi? En tout cas, j'espère que cette idée va être retenue, car a priori cette année aussi le jeudi ne m'arrangera pas du tout du tout du tout...

A.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh juste comme ça... Golf tu m'avais pas dit au pot pré-AE qu'une fois sur deux le dîner serait non seulement dans un resto qui changerait mais en plus un autre jour que le jeudi? En tout cas, j'espère que cette idée va être retenue, car a priori cette année aussi le jeudi ne m'arrangera pas du tout du tout du tout...
> 
> A.



Oui oui ça va être comme ça, mais définitivement mis en place à partir de l'année prochaine !


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> - Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )


arête he... Pas pratique...  Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette excuse ? Vas-tu remonter d'un cran tout de suite oui ?


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> arête he... Pas pratique...  Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette excuse ? Vas-tu remonter d'un cran tout de suite oui ?


Ah, non, pas tout de suite, à chaque fois qu'elle manipule la liste, faut que je fasse le ménage  :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui ça va être comme ça, mais définitivement mis en place à partir de l'année prochaine !


 
L'attente sera supportable... 

Merci.


A.


----------



## kathy h (29 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en t'organisant, il y aura certainement une âme charitable pour te ramener dans le XVème
> 
> la table vaut le détour...



je viendrai du 15ème certe, mais ensuite je retourne dans ma campagne dans l'ouest ( 60 km de Paris)


----------



## valoriel (29 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
__
 10





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi ) 
__
7





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Septembre 2005)

on va p'tet se rencontrer enfin alors


----------



## valoriel (29 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> on va p'tet se rencontrer enfin alors


Oui, enfin... 

Surtout qu'on habitait à 5 minutes l'un de l'autre


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Septembre 2005)

c'était pour ca le "enfin"


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
__
 10





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## quetzalk (30 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
__
 10





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- jahrom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malow
__
 12





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31​


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> La grande richesse de la cuisine alsacienne
> 
> menu à 20 euros [entrée + plat *ou* plat + dessert] hors boisson​


J'ai été, hier soir, convoqué par papy  :mouais:  à tester le restau  :rateau: 
Rahhhh, prendre le métro à l'heure de pointe *un jour de grêve*  :bebe: 

Enfin bref, excellente cuisine alsacienne  :style: 
Une cave à vin d'Alsace   
Une réserve d'eaux de vie blanches d'Alsace  :affraid: 
Mais aussi une bière pression Météor et 2 bières bouteilles artisanales [blonde et blanche] 

Enfin bref, cela se présente bien  ...après, traversée de la moitié de Paris pour la digestion ​


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une cave à vin d'Alsace
> Une réserve d'eaux de vie blanches d'Alsace  :affraid:
> Mais aussi une bière pression Météor et 2 bières bouteilles artisanales [blonde et blanche]  Enfin bref, cela se présente bien  ​


Y'a un menu "liquide" ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été, hier soir, convoqué par papy  :mouais:  à tester le restau  :rateau:
> (...)
> enfin bref, excellente cuisine alsacienne  :style:
> Une cave à vin d'Alsace
> ...


Effectivement, ca m'a l'air pas mal tout ca...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été, hier soir, convoqué par papy  :mouais:  à tester le restau  :rateau:
> Rahhhh, prendre le métro à l'heure de pointe *un jour de grève*  :bebe:
> 
> Enfin bref, excellente cuisine alsacienne  :style:
> ...



il est marrant, le glofounet velu :affraid: 

pudique aussi: voilà l'étiquette de la bière artisanale (bouteille de 0,75 l) qui est réellement excellente 






je m'en serais voulu que vous n'en profitiez pas 

par contre, pas de belle image sur la bouteille de Williamine 

bref, il a fallu une excavatrice pour l'extraire de l'endroit et 45' de marche pour qu'il accepte de prendre le métro... 

y'en a , j'vous jure...


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

Dis leur tout ce qu'on a fait après sur les Grands Boulevard pendant que t'y est, Vieux Râleur   :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis leur tout ce qu'on a fait après sur les Grands Boulevard pendant que t'y est, Vieux Râleur   :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:  :style:



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

 :modo: 

y'a des jeunes ici


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- jahrom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malow
__
12





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Stargazer
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- jahrom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malow
- Stargazer
__
13





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

ah... Bah voilà une sage décision


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

Oui je trouve aussi !


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je trouve aussi !


Et moi, je trouve que, si en plus de t'inscrire, t'avais compté  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je trouve que, si en plus de t'inscrire, t'avais compté  :rateau:



Oui pardon j'avais oublié ... :rose:


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui pardon j'avais oublié ... :rose:


Mouai, bon  :mouais: 
Moi, je veux bien, mais si tu t'occupes de tes moutons comme ça  :hein: 
On est pas dans la m...e  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, bon  :mouais:
> Moi, je veux bien, mais si tu t'occupes de tes moutons comme ça  :hein:
> On est pas dans la m...e  :rateau:


Il s'endort toujours en plein milieu !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il s'endort toujours en plein milieu !



Oui ... Nu !


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... Nu !


J'en connais qui vont venir compter les moutons avec toi !  :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui vont venir compter les moutons avec toi !  :love:


surement pas moi


----------



## lumai (6 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... Nu !


 

:affraid: Bonjour l'odeur... :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> surement pas moi





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Bonjour l'odeur... :sick:



Elles disent toutes ça au début ...


----------



## kathy h (6 Octobre 2005)

ça se présente mal pour moi, je bosse 20 sur 24 en ce moment ( quelle idée d'avoir 2 métiers aussi ) même plus le temps de venir poster ici, bref je ne pense pas venir mais je confirmerai quelques jours avant promis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

hélas, je ne pourrai être des votres 
ce sera pour la prochaine fois 





*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> - jahrom
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Question existencielle qui va me faire prendre le chemin des fraises ... Ce devrait pas être Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jahrom vu le smiley?  

Meuuuuh non je ne m'ennuie pas à mon boulot. 

A.


----------



## Taho! (7 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Question existencielle qui va me faire prendre le chemin des fraises ... Ce devrait pas être Malow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corrigé sur le post de Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Question existencielle qui va me faire prendre le chemin des fraises ... Ce devrait pas être Malow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la galanterie se perd, que veux-tu    :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la galanterie se perd, que veux-tu    :rateau:


C'est Jahrom qui a posté ! Charité etc.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est Jahrom qui a posté ! Charité etc.  :rateau:



j'ai toujours pensé qu'il ne la méritait pas... :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (11 Octobre 2005)

He ho les gars, ça va de donner des leçons de galanterie... n'empêche, c'est qui qui invite à chaque bouffe du moi la malow ? hein c'est qui ? et ouuaiisss c'est bibi....


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> He ho les gars, &#231;a va de donner des le&#231;ons de galanterie... n'emp&#234;che, c'est qui qui invite &#224; chaque bouffe du moi la malow ? hein c'est qui ? et ouuaiisss c'est bibi....


Ah mais on peut la prendre &#224; 100% en charge :mouais: 
On s'en occupe avec le Lemmy et Taho! passera payer 

Alors que je suis la galanterie incarn&#233;e


----------



## jahrom (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais on peut la prendre à 100% en charge :mouais:
> On s'en occupe avec le Lemmy et Taho! passera payer



C'est chère une femme comme Malow, je suis pas sur que vos deux retraites suffisent...


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Tu vis au dessus de tes moyens fils :mouais: :casse:


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> He ho les gars, ça va de donner des leçons de galanterie... n'empêche, c'est qui qui invite à chaque bouffe du moi la malow ? hein c'est qui ? et ouuaiisss c'est bibi....



tu sais pas y faire, c'est tout...


----------



## puregeof (12 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Sorry les aminches, le 27 je serai à Riga :mouais: 
On remet ça en novembre ?
  @+


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Sorry les aminches, le 27 je serai à Riga :mouais:
> On remet ça en novembre ?
> @+



 Ben y'a intérêt, oui!...


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Sorry les aminches, le 27 je serai à Riga :mouais:
> On remet ça en novembre ?
> @+


Le RV est même déjà pris 

Et décembre aussi


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le RV est même déjà pris
> 
> Et décembre aussi



 Je n'avais pas encore vu ça... :rateau:
 Et du coup, je ne m'étais pas encore inscrit... :rateau:

 Merci d'avoir rappelé l'existence de ces threads, pour celles et ceux qui voudraient déjà s'inscrire.


----------



## Grug2 (12 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Sorry les aminches, le 27 je serai à Riga :mouais: 
On remet ça en novembre ?
  @+


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  [/QUOTE]
Une seule solution, venir la lire sur place


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> - Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )




Choucroute de poisson...


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Choucroute de poisson...




purée, si elle est aussi bonne qu'à la Brasserie George à Lyon, je vais manquer quelque chose 

je me ferai un toast de brandade de morue à la place en pensant à vous, en buvant un casa


----------



## puregeof (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12





- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

- AntoineD
- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )


----------



## AntoineD (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD > on va attendre une remise à jour du compte en banque...  Je serais peût-être présent en février ou mars à mon retour en France ! 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

*Important*​
Je rappelle à toutes les MacGéennes et tous les MacGéens que,  via votre Tableau de Bord, vous avez accès à la Messagerie Privée des Forums de MacGénération où vous avez peut être des MPs qui vous attendent


----------



## maiwen (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Balooners
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12






- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9&#232;me: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
__
7





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
__
12






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9&#232;me: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les m&#234;me raisons qu'AntoineD ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, j'viendrai ptêt. C'est quoi la procédure pour s'inscrire ? Faut remplir un formulaire ?


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Et puis on se dira des trucs que les autres ils ne sauront même pas pour la peine... :rateau: :mouais:
> Au fait, tu viens pas toi? :mouais:


 
 J'te renvois la boule dés que je suis plus en decouvert  




			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'viendrai ptêt. C'est quoi la procédure pour s'inscrire ? Faut remplir un formulaire ?



Tu fais "citer" et tu enleves les balises "Quote" et tu rajoutes ton piti nom propre


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
__
12






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h  (  9ème: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
__
8





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les même raisons qu'AntoineD ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
__
12






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Kathy h ( 9&#232;me: vraiment pas pratique pour moi )
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
- Fondug
__
9





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les m&#234;me raisons qu'AntoineD ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Excelent si tu peux venir!!!


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Excelent si tu peux venir!!!


 
yep ! mais ça n'empêche pas un ptit match play à Vilennes hein !!


----------



## kathy h (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
__
12






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Quetzalk
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
- Fondug
__
9





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les même raisons qu'AntoineD ) 
- Kathy h 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## quetzalk (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk [Y a toujours des t&#234;tes en l'air ]
__
13






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
- Fondug
__
9





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les m&#234;me raisons qu'AntoineD ) 
- Kathy h 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (13 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
__
13






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- TheraBylerm (si sur Paris je viens c'est sur! 1 loupage, pas 2!) 
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
- Fondug
__
9





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les même raisons qu'AntoineD ) 
- Kathy h 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AntoineD (13 Octobre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> - Balooners (pour les m&#234;me raisons qu'AntoineD )



Quelle saloperie, d'&#234;tre jeune et sans thune ! 

​


			
				Golf a dit:
			
		

> *Important*​
> Je rappelle &#224; toutes les MacG&#233;ennes et tous les MacG&#233;ens que,  via votre Tableau de Bord, vous avez acc&#232;s &#224; la Messagerie Priv&#233;e des Forums de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration o&#249; vous avez peut &#234;tre des MPs qui vous attendent



Quelle m&#232;re, ce golf !

  :love:


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
__
13






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
- Fondug





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les m&#234;me raisons qu'AntoineD ) 
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm (no comment)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (14 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- El_ChiCo
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
__
13





- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Grug
- Fondug





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners (pour les m&#234;me raisons qu'AntoineD ) 
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm (no comment)
- Fanrem (concert ce soir la)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
__
12





- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- lumai
- Grug 
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners 
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

Kwa :mouais: 
Tu prends des ouacances :affraid:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

ouais, j'suis d&#233;sol&#233; les gars... Enfin si finalement je pars pas, je mejoindrai &#224; vous. Je vous pr&#233;viens le plus t&#244;t possible, mais si je ne vous pr&#233;vient pas, on trouvera quand m&#234;me bien toujours un coin de table pour poser une assiette suppl&#233;mentaire non ?


----------



## valoriel (17 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> mais si je ne vous prévient pas, on trouvera quand même bien toujours un coin de table pour poser une assiette supplémentaire non ?


non


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non


Ben oui, pas possible, on utilise pas d'assiette :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

ben y'aura bien un coin pour que je calle mes fesses et que je grignote un truc quand m&#234;me non ? M&#234;me pas ? M&#234;me pas les genoux de la berg&#232;re ? Enfin on verra de toute fa&#231;on...


----------



## Taho! (17 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben y'aura bien un coin pour que je calle mes fesses et que je grignote un truc quand même non ? Même pas ? Même pas les genoux de la bergère ? Enfin on verra de toute façon...


Il accepte toujours de prendre quelqu'un sur ses genoux ! surtout quand c'est moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il accepte toujours de prendre quelqu'un sur ses genoux ! surtout quand c'est moi !



FAis pas le malin, t'es même pas inscrit... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> FAis pas le malin, t'es même pas inscrit... :mouais: :rateau:


tu me paies le billet ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu me paies le billet ?




Tout de suite, le fric...  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite, le fric...  :mouais:


C'est le nerf de la guerre et ce qui m'empêche de venir. Tu penses bien que j'ai envie de venir vous voir !


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
__
13






- maiwen 
- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- Grug
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo






- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
__
13






- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- Grug (j'attends de voir le carte  )
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

j'&#233;tais en double :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (18 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'étais en double


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Déjà qu'une maïwen c'est difficile alors deux  :affraid: :affraid:










  ​


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
__
13







- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- Grug 
- Fondug






- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- El_ChiCo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 


C'est fini pour moi. S&#251;r que non... Tant pis, ca sera une autre fois les genoux de la berg&#232;re


----------



## Balooners (20 Octobre 2005)

Euh ... J'ai pas le temps de tout lire. Mais, la date &#224; chang&#233;e non ?


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... J'ai pas le temps de tout lire. Mais, la date à changée non ?


Non, non, pas depuis un bail 
Pas ce soir, jeudi prochain, le 27 
On t'attend :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
__
13







- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- Grug 
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo






- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Octobre 2005)

je me suis encore fait avoir avec un accent circonflexe... Excusez-moi, ca fait trois fois que je recommence ce message. Decidement, il va falloir que je m'habitue a ce navigateur web en mode texte...

Donc pour la quatrieme fois :

Je voulais confirmer ce que vient de dire la bergere.
Finalement, les vacances, elles risquent fort de sauter, et du coup, j'aurais probablement le plaisir de m'asseoir sur ses genoux (a la bergere) :love:


et excusez les fautes d'ortographe, ca fait pas correcteur ce truc a la con...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

Oui bah fais attention quand même ... Je veux bien de toi sur mes genoux mais si c'est pour ne pas manger de la soirée ça va pas le faire !


----------



## Freelancer (21 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
__
12







- Annamaria
- Lastrada
- Grug 
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo






- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Octobre 2005)

​ *jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
__
12








- Lastrada
- Grug 
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo






- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
 - Annamaria



 A sa demande, je place donc Annamaria dans la liste des gens qui ne pourront malheureusement pas venir, suite à un problème de tambourins.  _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug2 (24 Octobre 2005)

​ *jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag' si il a son nouveau job :rateau: 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
- Grug ( en esperant que je ne sois pas oblig&#233; d'annuler &#224; la derniere minute  )
__
13 (pis comme &#231;a, &#231;a fait treize   )








- Lastrada
- Fondug
- El_ChiCo






- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
 - Annamaria



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ( en esperant que je ne sois pas obligé d'annuler à la derniere minute  )



Oui ! Ce serait mieux !


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
- Grug
__
13 






- Lastrada
- El_ChiCo





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
- Annamaria
- Fondug (d&#233;sol&#233; pour cette fois ci)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
- Grug
- El_ChiCo (du coup, j'en profite pour me décaler...)
__
14 






- Lastrada





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
- Annamaria
- Fondug


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (25 Octobre 2005)

Comme &#231;a, on est 14


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

on va p'tet enfin pouvoir se rencontrer...


----------



## valoriel (25 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> on va p'tet enfin pouvoir se rencontrer...


*M'enfin*












  ​


----------



## AntoineD (25 Octobre 2005)

J'aurais tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; curieux de voir vos grosses t&#234;tes tsss il me tarde !


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
- Grug
- El_ChiCo
- MacEntouziast
__
15






- Lastrada





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
- Annamaria
- Fondug


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
*Et pok*


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; curieux de voir vos grosses t&#234;tes tsss il me tarde !


Qui te parle de grosse t&#234;te d'abord ? T' sais c' qu'elle te dit ?  

Non, s&#233;rieusement, ben ca sera pour une prochaine fois... Il y a toujours possibilit&#233; d'organiser une prochaine fois...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Qui te parle de grosse tête d'abord ? T' sais c' qu'elle te dit ?
> 
> Non, sérieusement, ben ca sera pour une prochaine fois... Il y a toujours possibilité d'organiser une prochaine fois...



Ça ! J'ai l'impression qu'ici, on passe son temps à ripailler...  Oui ce sera pour début 2006, comme je l'ai dit à Golf


----------



## Lastrada (25 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonni&#232;re
T&#233;l : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
- Grug
- El_ChiCo 
- MacEntouziast
__
15






-





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
- Annamaria
- Fondug
- Lastrada (allez, j'arr&#234;te de r&#233;fl&#233;chir, c'est tr&#232;s mal barr&#233


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2005)

- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
- Annamaria
- Fondug
- Lastrada


Ah, non, cela ne va pas ça :mouais: 
Bon, aller, RV en novembre :rateau: 

Sinon, décembre, et là, ce serait une faute de goût impardonnable


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;cembre se profile
Novembre moins...


----------



## Grug2 (27 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi 27 octobre*
Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009 PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Fredmac
- Fab'Fab
- Valoriel
- Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jahrom
- Stargazer
- Chag 
- Quetzalk 
- lumai
- El_ChiCo 
- MacEntouziast
__
14






-





- Taho!
- TranXarnoss.
- yvos
- Puregeof
- AntoineD 
- maiwen
- Balooners
- Kathy h 
- TheraBylerm
- Fanrem
- Freelancer
- Annamaria
- Fondug
- Lastrada (allez, j'arrête de réfléchir, c'est très mal barré)
- Grug (le dez, la gorge, bref, ca va ba le faire)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2005)

je viens peu être


----------



## valoriel (27 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> - Grug (le dez, la gorge, bref, ca va ba le faire)


et je rentre comment, moi 

  











_... m'enfin bon rétablissement _​


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> la grippe carassinne
> 
> - Grug (le dez, la gorge, bref, ca va ba le faire)


A défaut d'un vaccin antigrippe 
On va le faire en papillote ce poisson là :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et je rentre comment, moi


Je vais venir en poubelle à mazout


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens peu être


 











:rateau:

​


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> 
> ​



La je sors de table et je bois un café... ça le fait moyen...

Je repasserai un jour de gastro...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

Après les travers de porc au miel de ce midi, c'est pas une journée régime pour moi...


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

R&#233; ! quoi :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je repasserai un jour de gastro...


C'est du déni de gastronomie régionale caractérisé :mouais: 
Tu seras privé de vin d'Alsace :rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (27 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ​




C'est une bonne portion par personne
Bonne Bouffe à toutes et tous  ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ré ! quoi :rateau:




Non rien :rose: 










Pas la tête!:rose: :rose: :rose: :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne portion par personne


Ça bouche une dent creuse et cela glisse très bien avec un petit Traminer


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

Faites vous la bise les uns les autres de ma part


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faites vous la bise les uns les autres de ma part


pareil


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pareil




Fais pas ta maline toi, tu viens pour le dessert...


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta maline toi, tu viens pour le dessert...


j'en doute fort


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> - Grug (le dez, la gorge, bref, ca va ba le faire)



Et tu seras sur pied samedi ?


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et tu seras sur pied samedi ?


Aller, on va pas être mesquin, on va l'autoriser à se mettre sur les 2 pieds


----------



## AntoineD (27 Octobre 2005)

en tout cas &#231;a donne faim tout &#231;a... 

Je me suis tap&#233; une belle tartiflette hier &#224; la maison hmmm extra


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

tout ça ça donne envie de sortir finalement  

'Napp


----------



## valoriel (27 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'Napp


Merci 













_j'suis super à la bourre, moi :rose:​_


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2005)

Oups !  serai bien en retard (oui comme d'hab) si quelqu'un peut prévenir... ne m'attendez pas pour attaquer la saucisse géante !


----------



## maiwen (27 Octobre 2005)

pr&#233;viendus 

edit : ... c'est pas en restant sur macg&#233; que tu seras moins en retard :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (27 Octobre 2005)

Oups.... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Je suis désolé, j'ai été retenu au à mon ancien TAF...   

Vivement que ça se finisse...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oups.... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je suis désolé, j'ai été retenu au à mon ancien TAF...
> 
> Vivement que ça se finisse...



:mouais:  :mouais: Bon... moi aussi j'ai une excuse en béton, et pour une bonne nouvelle en plus (professionnelle)(la concrétisation d'un truc attendu et préparé depuis longtemps, dont la date d'aboutissement n'était pas prévisible)(je vous raconterai) mais c'était vraiment très impossible de me décrocher ce soir, en plus du temps de trajet depuis mon fond de 12ème. Désolé d'avoir posé un lapin en ces temps de grippe aviaire, et merci encore à Alain d'organiser ces rencontres. J'essaierai de faire mieux la prochaine fois, promis !


----------



## Malow (28 Octobre 2005)

Quelques tranches de rire  , un alcool blanc à la marguerite :love: qui sentait bon la prairie, (certains auront eu le plaisir de goûter celui à l'ail....hum....miam miam....dis nous FabFab, ta copine a-t-elle apprécier ? ), des chocolats offerts par Cilian, sortis tous droit du salon, des "desserts faits maison" , etc...une très bonne soirée.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout ça ça donne envie de sortir finalement
> 
> 'Napp



Bah fallait venir !!!


----------



## valoriel (28 Octobre 2005)

coucou

 merci &#224; Cillian pour les chocolats :love:

 merci &#224; Golf pour le retour 

 merci au patron pour l'alcool


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Un grand moment que cette d&#233;gustation d'alcool*s* blancs alsaciens  
Tiens, cela rappelait autre chose


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oups.... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai &#233;t&#233; retenu au &#224; mon ancien TAF...


Tu veux que je te dise 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... moi aussi j'ai une excuse en b&#233;ton...


La tienne est la plus cr&#233;dible :mouais: :rateau:
Pas grave, t'es juste pass&#233; en t&#234;te de liste pour les tourn&#233;es d'ap&#233;ro*s*


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2005)

J'ai franchement passé une bonne soirée. 
D'ailleurs, plus j'y vais, à ces Bouffes du Mois, et plus je les trouve sympathiques.


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

golf : l'Alsaco


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Bouffe d'octobre, la galerie :

Les photos de l'Alsaco


L'Apple Expo de septembre 2005, les galeries :

La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005 
AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005


Bouffe de septembre, la galerie :

Les photos du ChantAirelle


Bouffe d'ao&#251;t, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et l&#224;
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est l&#224; ksasp&#226;sse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans d&#233;corum]

Bouffe de juin, la vid&#233;o :

La vid&#233;o de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version all&#233;g&#233;e]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vid&#233;o :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vid&#233;o 


Bouffes de janvier &#224; avril, les montages vid&#233;os :

&#198;SParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version all&#233;g&#233;e]
&#198;SParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version all&#233;g&#233;e] 
&#198;SParis, bouffe de f&#233;vrier 2005... - [f&#233;vrier en version all&#233;g&#233;e] 
&#198;SParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version all&#233;g&#233;e]


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, &#224; propos de septembre :



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> cyril j'ai 300 mo de photos pour toi !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bouffe d'octobre, la galerie :
> Les photos de l'Alsaco
> L'Apple Expo de septembre 2005, les galeries :
> La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005
> ...


Certains vont peut-être encore dire que je fayote, mais je te reboule vert dès que possible pour ce post. 

Merci.


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> golf : l'Alsaco


&#199;a se floute en cours de soir&#233;e !


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La tienne est la plus crédible :mouais: :rateau:
> Pas grave, t'es juste passé en tête de liste pour les tournées d'apéro*s*



Hé hé... en plus j'avais bien envie de payer ma tournée, je m'y engage *solennellement* pour la prochaine fois !  
En fait hier en fin d'aprèm j'ai signé le bail de mon premier local professionnel, première installation à mon compte, après 2 mois de recherche pleins de déconvenues diverses. Je devais revoir les gens hier mais je ne m'attendais pas à signer direct ! Et puis donc retour sur terre et au domicile, champagne avec Madame Quetzalk et une amie venue tourister à Paname. Et puis re-champagne parce que bon, hein, voilà, et là de regarder le plan et de constater que l'Alsaco est à plus de 40 minutes de trajet chez moi - donc autant pour le retour, que j'ai la tête qui tourne et l'esprit en vrac, décompression après un stress, tout ça. J'aurais pu venir pour le dessert, dire bonjour et m'endormir le nez dans un sorbet saucisse-choucroute et vous m'auriez trouvé de bien mauvaise compagnie...  :sleep: :hein: 

Bref je suis tout content quand même, déçu de ne pas avoir pu tout faire hier et j'espère vous voir bientôt, avec à boire donc promis.


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça se floute en cours de soirée !


Exactement au moment où Mackie s'est saisi de l'APN  
Tant qu'il s'entêtera à vouloir essayer les modes manuels du machin :rateau: 
Remarque, cela fait des effets sympas, aussi


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2005)

'lut les parisiens. 

moi j'ai d&#238;n&#233; en t&#234;te &#224; t&#234;te.. avec teo :love:


----------



## Freelancer (28 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les parisiens.
> 
> moi j'ai dîné en tête à tête.. avec teo :love:



ben moi j'ai dîné avec une grosse boîte de mouchoirs en papier et du L52. y sont pas du genre bavard  

ps : très chouettes les photos


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les parisiens.
> 
> moi j'ai dîné en tête à tête.. avec teo :love:



Gna gna gna !!! D'abord on le récupère bientôt et toc !


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Bon, à toi maintenant 


			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé... en plus j'avais bien envie de payer ma tournée, je m'y engage *solennellement* pour la prochaine fois !


Heuuu...
Les témoins, vous voulez bien parapher la déclaration d'intention :mouais:



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> j'ai signé le bail de mon premier local professionnel, première installation à mon compte, après 2 mois de recherche


Là, t'es dans la m...e, va falloir sabrer après une telle déclaration 
Re belote : les témoins, etc., etc. 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bref je suis tout content quand même, déçu de ne pas avoir pu tout faire hier et j'espère vous voir bientôt, avec à boire donc promis.


17 novembre & 17 décembre


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les parisiens.
> 
> moi j'ai dîné en tête à tête.. avec teo :love:


T'es priée de nous le réexpédier :mouais: 
Avec AR si tu veux :rateau: 

 Miss


----------



## Malow (28 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps : très chouettes les photos



On se voit la prochaine fois Free !

 _Du coup, j'ai rendev chez le coiffeur cet aprem vers 15h.....oui, top les photos_


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps : très chouettes les photos



On t'attend pour la prochaine mon papylancer !


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai d&#238;n&#233; avec une grosse bo&#238;te de mouchoirs en papier et du L52. y sont pas du genre bavard
> 
> ps : tr&#232;s chouettes les photos


Ah ben, t'as bien fait de garder tes crobes pour toi :mouais: 
Bon, maintenant t'as qu'une seule mission, &#234;tre l&#224; aux prochaines :rateau: 
N'h&#233;sites pas, c'est quetzalk qui r&#233;gale


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> golf : l'Alsaco



C'est mes yeux ou y'avait _du people_ ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben, t'as bien fait de garder tes crobes pour toi :mouais:
> Bon, maintenant t'as qu'une seule mission, être là aux prochaines :rateau:
> N'hésites pas, c'est quetzalk qui régale



Avec mon bol et l'état actuel de ma trésorerie je vois venir gros comme un camion qu'on va être 200... :love: :mouais: :casse:


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est mes yeux ou y'avait _du people_ ?


Ah, &#231;a  
Heuuu...
Ce sont nos fins de repas &#224; Fab et moi :mouais: :rateau: 
Toujours d&#233;licat avant le kawa 
Normalement, y a pas photo :modo:


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...on va &#234;tre 200...


[Note Muriel Robin]L&#224;, on assure pas l'addition [/Note Muriel Robin]


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est mes yeux ou y'avait _du people_ ?



Oh putain mais t'as raison !!!

Y avait *Moby*....


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain mais t'as raison !!!
> 
> Y avait *Moby*....








> Ah, ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ce qui fait pas de doute c'est que t'avais l'air tout bourré 


Bon, et pis avec la proposition de Quetzalk et 2-3 perspectives de boulot intéressant, je viendrais peut-être avant 2006


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...ce qui fait pas de doute c'est que t'avais l'air tout bourré


[Note]Bannir ce jeune padawan pour irrespect :mouais: [/Note]

Dis donc gamin on t'attend tous au pied du comptoir


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Bannir ce jeune padawan pour irrespect :mouais: [/Note]
> 
> Dis donc gamin on t'attend tous au pied du comptoir



Oh oui merde t'as l'âge de mon père  Mais j'ai même pas peur    :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Quelques tranches de rire  , un alcool blanc à la marguerite :love: qui sentait bon la prairie, (certains auront eu le plaisir de goûter celui à l'ail....hum....miam miam....dis nous FabFab, ta copine a-t-elle apprécier ? ), des chocolats offerts par Cilian, sortis tous droit du salon, des "desserts faits maison" , etc...une très bonne soirée.




M'en parle pas, même après 6 lavages de dents, j'ai encore l'impression de sentir l'ail...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est mes yeux ou y'avait _du people_ ?



Ce Golf, quelle star!!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas, même après 6 lavages de dents, j'ai encore l'impression de sentir l'ail...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



C'est vrai que le goût reste longtemps ...  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le goût reste longtemps ...  :rateau:



Même le lavage de dent au Riesling n'y a rien fait...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas, même après 6 lavages de dents, j'ai encore l'impression de sentir l'ail...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




Ça vous apprendra à choisir des restau de pochards et de gras du bide... 


(pas taper je rigole j'adore la choucroute)


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain mais t'as raison !!!
> 
> Y avait *Moby*....


On avait dit : pas les affaires !!


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Même le lavage de dent au Riesling n'y a rien fait...


moi, c'est passé après l'herbe de prairie, la fraise, le coing et le machin sauvage avec une collerette


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ça vous apprendra à choisir des restau de pochards et de gras du bide...
> 
> 
> (pas taper je rigole j'adore la choucroute)



Non non on ne parle pas de choucroute mais d'un alcool à l'ail ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> (...) le machin sauvage avec une collerette



T'as bouffé un lézard?


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as bouffé un lézard?


Meuhhhhhhhhhhh non, tu sais, le patron nous a expliqué, c'est une plante !! mais t'étais déjà déchiré à l'alcool à l'ail


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toujours délicat avant le kawa



Tu picoles avant de rentrer en moto ?  

...

 

...

Bon d'accooooord, c'est nul je sors... :rose:


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai m&#234;me pas peur    :hein:


Tu devrais el ni&#241;o  
Je botte les Q exactement comme un p&#232;re [mieux m&#234;me], sans une once d'h&#233;sitation :rateau: 



Je serai toi, je me renseignerai avant de lancer des trucs comme &#231;a  ​




			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu picoles avant de rentrer en moto ?


Une ch'tite visite chez Optique 2000 
J'ai &#233;crit le kawa, pas la kawa :rateau: 
Et puis, en plus, il est Piaggo :mouais:


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2005)

... et je signe :

Très, très très sympas la soirée ails et fines herbes (version alcools blancs)  

     ​


----------



## kathy h (28 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde, une revenante.. je vous ai manqué un peu j'espère  

je serai là en novembre, je me rattraperai  :love:


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde, une revenante.. je vous ai manqué un peu j'espère


T'es qui toi 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je serai là en novembre, je me rattraperai  :love:


:mouais: 

 :love:


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les parisiens.
> 
> moi j'ai dîné en tête à tête.. avec teo :love:




C'était cool... et moins bruyant qu'en groupe 

Dire que je vais pas pouvoir venir à celles de nov et déc.

Enfin, novembre, y'aura peut-être une option à poser  Mais rien est sûr

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des revenants, ça fait plaisir 

Je vais organiser une soirée de revenus alors


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

content que le * restaurant* vous ai plu


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

L'Apple Expo de septembre 2005, les galeries :

AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005
 

Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo


----------

